# Elgin Cycle Motor  / Muncie Cycle Motor



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2018)

Besides the one Dan was selling, anyone else have one? (not that I wish to buy, per say, more curious than anything) I had 3 "just powerheads" not long ago myself, so I know some are out here... 



53
177
237
411
556
1030 views


----------



## bricycle (Jun 18, 2018)

No one?? :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2018)

Let's talk Cycle Motors, Elgin Style!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2018)

3 Elgin Cycle power heads don't just fall off the face of the earth... Just wish to share info, not covet your toy.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow, I must be the *ONLY *person with an Elgin Motor Wheel power head! :eek:


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 8, 2018)

Have photos somewhere around here? Just curious to see.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2018)

OhioJones said:


> Have photos somewhere around here? Just curious to see.


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 9, 2018)

Wonder how these differ from their outboard designs? Love seeing the Elgin cycle motor on there. Great piece to have even if only for display purposes. Ever run it?

P.S. what do these usually sell for?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2018)

OhioJones said:


> Wonder how these differ from their outboard designs? Love seeing the Elgin cycle motor on there. Great piece to have even if only for display purposes. Ever run it?
> 
> P.S. what do these usually sell for?




The outward design is all different, but possibly carburetion, mag., some internals are the same.
Too much! Rare? not seeing as I have had 4 now. I had Paid wayyyy too much, and won't again. Had paid like $950, $900, $1000.
Knowing what I do now, I wouldn't do over $500. (and that's really too much). lol.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2018)

still seeking other owners to share knowledge with.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 1, 2018)

Trick or Treat anyone care to share cycle motor info/stories


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2018)

Santa wants to talk Elgin Cycle Motors!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2019)

Gee, I've had 4, and now no one has one? Come on....


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 8, 2019)

Sell me the Elgin motor so I can say yes.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2019)

OhioJones said:


> Sell me the Elgin motor so I can say yes.



I'll keep that in mind....


----------



## bricycle (May 23, 2019)

3 of mine went to CABErs.... don't be shy...


----------



## JRE123 (Aug 7, 2019)

I have that Elgin photo on my work shop board.   
I also still use my 1957 Elgin outboard motor every year!
Edit


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 10, 2019)

Weight of motor - only 25 lbs. Lol. These are super cool.  They are 2 stroke right?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Weight of motor - only 25 lbs. Lol. These are super cool.  They are 2 stroke right?



Yes 2 stroke-cycle engine.


----------

